# make install fatal error? make.conf



## eggblade1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, I'm reflectively new to FreeBSD and UNIX-like OS's so my troubleshooting techniques are almost non-existent...

Today, I am trying to install an FTP server to go along with my newly made webserver. Followed a guide on installing vsftpd and got this error right off the start:

```
# cd /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd
# make install clean
"/etc/make.conf", line 3: .include filename must be delimited by '"' or '<'
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

This is what my make.conf file looks like, I looked at examples on line and nobody's make.conf was in any way similar to mine:


```
# added by use.perl 2012-10-23 03:11:58
PERL_VERSION=5.14.1
.include /usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf
```

I guess you see I have installed perl. Not sure why it is displayed here and nothing else installed.

Critical information: on accident, I ran the command *portsnap extract* when trying to update my ports collection. I intended to type *portsnap update*

What can I do to correct the problem? 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## eggblade1 (Oct 24, 2012)

*:q*

so I did what the error told me to do and edited make.conf

```
line 3:
.include "/usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf"
```
seems to be working. I installed Pure-FTP because vsftpd was no longer on the ports list. 

Waiting for feedback. In the mean time, installing pure-ftp. :q

Just very confused as to why this happened and why I can no longer see vsftpd.

:q:q:q:q


----------



## eggblade1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry for the triple posting. It seems as though I am unable to edit my own posts. 

Additional Information: Just remembered that I installed the port Fastest Sites from ports-mgmt/fastest_sites

HAH! Just found my problem. A guide I followed from here had me edit my make.conf file. I (being stupid) just copy and pasted all of his code.

It Pays to not be mindless and do the work yourself.

---Thread Closed---


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

eggblade1 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the triple posting. It seems as though I am unable to edit my own posts.


Read your signup email.


----------

